# Excellent New Whey!



## gopro (May 16, 2003)

The new Whey "Nectars" by Syntrax are a wonderful alternative to the basic chocolate/vanilla/strawberry flavors out there. I have used 2 different of their flavors and both were excellent! Very fruity and unique.

Not only that, but the quality is fantastic and you can actually "eat" the powder straight out of the can!


----------



## Monolith (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> you can actually "eat" the powder straight out of the can!


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2003)

is this the one that adds real fruit chunks?


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

Fruity huh?


----------



## Arnold (May 16, 2003)

yeah, gopro likes fruity!!!


----------



## gopro (May 16, 2003)

No, VHT adds the fruit chunks. The Syntrax stuff is just fruit flavored.


----------



## Mudge (May 16, 2003)

That sounds right, I can't recall my "nectar" being chunky 

Hows the recoup GP?


----------



## Robboe (May 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> That sounds right, I can't recall my "nectar" being chunky



You ought to see a doctor to get that checked out.


----------



## Tank316 (May 16, 2003)

i was gonna order this stuff, now i wish i would have, hell maybe i will any ways


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> That sounds right, I can't recall my "nectar" being chunky
> 
> Hows the recoup GP?



As to the recoup...its going well...thanks for asking


----------



## nikegurl (May 20, 2003)

which 2 did you try?  did you prefer 1 over the other particularly?

also - do they mix kind of ok without using a blender if you're in a hurry?

thanks for passing this info along to us!


----------



## gopro (May 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> which 2 did you try?  did you prefer 1 over the other particularly?
> 
> also - do they mix kind of ok without using a blender if you're in a hurry?
> ...



I have used the VERY CHERRY BERRY and the other one is a banana/coconut flavor called CARIBBEAN COOLER...the one I have not tried is an apple flavor.

The tastes are very distinctive, so it depends on what you like.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jun 2, 2003)

I tried Very Berry Cherry and it was pretty good. I just mixed it with water.  Would you reccomend mixing it with anything else such as heavy whipping cream or flax?


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by aggies1ut *_
> I tried Very Berry Cherry and it was pretty good. I just mixed it with water.  Would you reccomend mixing it with anything else such as heavy whipping cream or flax?



I just mix it with water myself. You could add flax or fruit if looking to up your calories, but I just use it as a pre or post workout quick acting protein source. I was thinking about making some and freezing it into little ice pops...that might be a good snack!


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I was thinking about making some and freezing it into little ice pops...that might be a good snack!




PROTEIN POPS!  I think you could be onto something!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> PROTEIN POPS!  I think you could be onto something!!



Yup! I thought of this only b/c I'm dieting and always crave a snack. A nice fruity ice pop would do the trick.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 3, 2003)

Is it kind of like juice or more like a creamy fruit smoothy?


----------



## gopro (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Is it kind of like juice or more like a creamy fruit smoothy?



More toward a smoothie unless you use crazy amounts of water to thin it out. But its not very thick either.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jun 4, 2003)

I just ordered the caribbean cooler for my usual monthly supplement order, can't wait to try it


----------



## Jodi (Jun 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> More toward a smoothie unless you use crazy amounts of water to thin it out. But its not very thick either.



Thanks - I may order some for a change.  I miss fruity drink.


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 6, 2003)

Very Cherry tastes like cherry starbursts!

YES!

THanks GP!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 6, 2003)

OMG Cherry Starburts   I'm ordering some.

MBC have you tried any others?


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> OMG Cherry Starburts   I'm ordering some.
> 
> MBC have you tried any others?




nope - just got this one yesterday.


----------



## gopro (Jun 6, 2003)

Told you guys the stuff is good! Next I'm gonna try the Apple flavor!!


----------



## LAM (Jun 6, 2003)

GP..how much is the Syntrax for 5 lbs ?  is it  a WPI or WPC or blend or what ?

thanks


----------



## gopro (Jun 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> GP..how much is the Syntrax for 5 lbs ?  is it  a WPI or WPC or blend or what ?
> 
> thanks



They only sell it in 2lbs I believe. Go to www.dpsnutrition.com for price. It is a "promina" whey isolate.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Told you guys the stuff is good! Next I'm gonna try the Apple flavor!!



I tried a sample of this from the Arnold and it was excellent.


----------



## gopro (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I tried a sample of this from the Arnold and it was excellent.



See...we can agree on something


----------



## MtnBikerChk (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> See...we can agree on something




did you make pops?  how were they?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> See...we can agree on something



Must be a full moon or something.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 9, 2003)

Just ordered some Very CHerry Berry


----------



## gopro (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by MtnBikerChk *_
> did you make pops?  how were they?



Sorry...haven't done it yet. But I will!


----------



## Leslie (Jun 12, 2003)

OK I just got mine yesterday. One word= YUMMY!!
I ate it dry Cherry Starburst does come to mind

It states no carbs ect, but I hope this is true, as some days I need to do strictly NO carbs.


----------



## gopro (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> OK I just got mine yesterday. One word= YUMMY!!
> I ate it dry Cherry Starburst does come to mind
> 
> It states no carbs ect, but I hope this is true, as some days I need to do strictly NO carbs.



I spoke to Derek (owner of the company). He claims no carbs! I hope he's right! But Syntrax is a very reputable company, so I bet he's telling the truth.

This stuff is great!


----------



## JerseyPunk (Jun 22, 2003)

Yum, just ordered some cherry from netrition.com, can't wait to try it!


----------



## gopro (Jun 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JerseyPunk *_
> Yum, just ordered some cherry from netrition.com, can't wait to try it!



I really hope you like it. Out of about 15 people that I have given it to, only one hasn't liked it so far.


----------



## Ebraum (Jun 23, 2003)

Using Carribian Cooler right now and love it. Seems Everybody is out of the apple. I've been told that's the best of the three.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 30, 2003)

The wife bought this for herself and I gave it try.  GOOD STUFF!!!!  23g protein and less than 100 calories per scoop!  WOO HOO!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2003)

I am going to use mine blended with ice and some Rum this weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 30, 2003)

I ordered the Cherry one Saturday night 

I can't wait to try it.


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2003)

Really great stuff. I love all 3. Great for summer made with ice!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I ordered the Cherry one Saturday night
> 
> I can't wait to try it.



Brought this flavor to work today, will be trying it shortly.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Brought this flavor to work today, will be trying it shortly.




well?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 30, 2003)

Its good.  But I like the Apple better.  In a way, the taste is TOO suble.  Odd but true, as its a nice flavor.  The flavor is better, if you taste the powder straight.

I am about to have my third helping.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

I just tried this today for the first time.  I've heard cherry is the worst and apple is the best but the Carribean Cooler sounded most appealing to me so I went with that.

I love it!  At first I was disappointed when I opened the container.  It didn't smell all that tropical and fruity and when I mixed it up it looked like typical protein powder - not "juicy" or kool aid like but milky looking.  Even had a few clumps after stirring awhile (no blender at work)

But I was wrong.  It was so good.  I didn't have to plug my nose and get through it.  In fact....I want more right now.

Funny, this could be a bad thing for me b/c I know actual real food is important but I swear I'd just drink this all day and not be bothered with all that cooking and chewing for other meals.  (I'm only partly joking but I won't do it.)   

bottom line - it's delicious!  may still try apple next time but love the cooler.


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 15, 2003)

wow!!
sounds great! is that a new supplement in the market?


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

OK you got my interest on this product. I want to check out the kinds of protein. Is it multi-species? Any links to product detailes?


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

It's whey - not a protein blend.  
*****************************************
Supplement Facts

Ingredients vary slightly per flavor 
Serving size : 1 scoop (27 g) 
General Nutrition 
Calories 90 
Total Fat 0 g  
Saturated Fat 0 g  
Sugars 0 g  
Cholesterol <5 mg  
Dietary Fiber 0 g  
Potassium 120 mg  
Sodium 60 mg  
Total Carbohydrates 0 g  
Protein 23 g  
Vitamins and Minerals % daily value 
Calcium 16 %  
Magnesium 5 %  
Phosphorus 8 %  
Ingredients: 
Promina ultrafiltered and undenatured Whey Protein Isolate (includes Beta Lactoglobulin, Alpha Lactalbumin, Glycomacropeptides, Immunoglobulin, Bovine Serum Albumin, Protease Peptone, Lactoferrin, Lacto Peroxidase), citric acid, natural and artificial flavor, lecithin, aspartame, acesulfame-K, FD&C Yellow #5, FD&C Blue #1. *Phenylketonurics: contains phenylalanine. 
**************************************************

looks like strawberry kiwi is a 4th available flavor now


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 15, 2003)

Shoot - I really like the multi species proteins but it might be a good post workout protein. Who sells it.

BTW thanks for the info!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 15, 2003)

i love     www.1fast400.com 

it's available at lots of online places though so if you have another favorite they probably have it.

no problem for the info.  2 lbs cost me $24.  not nearly as cheap as the optimum but i'm counting the minutes 'til i can have another shake instead of wanting to gulp it down without tasting it.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 16, 2003)

Did anyone try the strawberry kiwi flavor, I find that most flavors with the word strawberry or kiwi are my favorites.


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Aug 17, 2003)

My roommate just hacd his first taste of the stuff a few weeks ago. I got 2 canisters of the apple flavor.

Now we only have less than half a canister left. My roomie doesnt try anything else but the Nectar.

I have Strawberry flavored Isopure and some whey isolate from AllTheWhey.com but my roommate doesnt eat anything else but the Nectar since Ive gotten it.

This sure says a lot about the taste of Nectar.


----------



## gopro (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by OceanDude *_
> Shoot - I really like the multi species proteins but it might be a good post workout protein. Who sells it.
> 
> BTW thanks for the info!



I use it pre and post workout. Excellent protein!


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 18, 2003)

Well after getting the lead on this protein I started snooping around some more about proteins. I found what appears to be an outstanding protein being sold by one of this site's sponsors here. It's called  *Sustained Protein* by Molecular Nutrition (http://www11.netrition.com/molecular_sustained_protein_page.html). This looks like a fabulous protein blend with 50% high quality CFM whey and 50% Micellar Casein. 

I normally take cottage cheese on top of another blended protein I use to get my slow trickle charge protein source. Especially for bed time. But I might have to give this one a try - looks very good.

Anyone have any experience with it and the company?


----------



## Par Deus (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> The new Whey "Nectars" by Syntrax are a wonderful alternative to the basic chocolate/vanilla/strawberry flavors out there. I have used 2 different of their flavors and both were excellent! Very fruity and unique.
> 
> Not only that, but the quality is fantastic and you can actually "eat" the powder straight out of the can!




Ditto to all of this -- was a life-saver, at the Arnold, when I could not get anything down, because of too much partying.


----------



## gopro (Aug 19, 2003)

*Re: Re: Excellent New Whey!*



> _*Originally posted by Par Deus *_
> Ditto to all of this -- was a life-saver, at the Arnold, when I could not get anything down, because of too much partying.



LOL...did it come back up though??


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 19, 2003)

So did anyone try the strawberry kiwi then?  I'm holding off on buying the nectar till I determine which flavor is the best and i'm leaning towards SK but no ones tried it...  I don't want to be the guinea pig.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 20, 2003)

I just down a _very cherry berry_ shake myself.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 20, 2003)

my cats seem to like the caribbean cooler.

wish i were joking...i bought 1 container that i keep at work.  i filled a bunch of ziploc sandwich bags up with single serving sizes and brought them home so i have some at work and some at home.  

came home yesterday to found powder all over the apartment and ripped up plastic baggies.  

damn cats were licking it.  never occurred to me they'd get into it.  they're straight crazy.  (but they're looking lean and mean lol)


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 21, 2003)

GP

How many grams of protein per serving?  I can't find any useful information on the stuff.  Not even on the Syntrax site.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

i posted all of the information about 12 posts back in this same thread.  check it out.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 21, 2003)

Nevermind GP.  Just had to read a few more posts.  Impatience got the best of me...as usual. lol


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Aug 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i posted all of the information about 12 posts back in this same thread.  check it out.



Thanks NG.


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 21, 2003)

no problem.  it's really yummy - i promise.


----------



## mrguy (Aug 21, 2003)

I just got the apple.

Must say, it's the first protein I've eaten straight from the jug.

It is tasty! but I can see where it be good to have a few flavors on hand as it is very sweet as well and may wear on you if your taking 3 or 4 shakes a day.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 21, 2003)

Just for the record, rum does not go as well with it as you might think.


----------



## Leslie (Aug 21, 2003)

I have had apple and cherry..both Delish. 
I just wonder how much sweetner they use


----------



## gopro (Aug 21, 2003)

Derik puts out some good stuff!


----------



## goosedog (Aug 21, 2003)

23 grams per 1 level scoop


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 25, 2003)

Well I finally got my Strawberry-Kiwi flavor...I don't know what to say, i'm speechless.  At first when I opened the jar I wasn't impressed, it smelled like fruity protein.  The taste however was another story.  Tastes nothing like protein at all.  They aren't lying when they say you can eat it out of the jar, it really is just like candy.  It kinda reminds me of those pixy stix.


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2003)




----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

Got some apple ectasy last Friday. It is great! Now I want to try the other flavors! What a great change!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Got some apple ectasy last Friday. It is great! Now I want to try the other flavors! What a great change!



I've been meaning to try the apple.  Soon as my current tub of cherry runs out, I'll order some.


----------



## gopro (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I've been meaning to try the apple.  Soon as my current tub of cherry runs out, I'll order some.



DO IT!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

I just ordered Apple   I've only had the Cherry so far.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> DO IT!!




Will do, as soon as I need some!  No point in having three tubs of protein in the cabinet.  Space in my apartment is limited!  

That cherry powder makes AWESOME popsicles!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

If you like the taste of a green apple then you will love it. Not bitter at all!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 25, 2003)

is the apple like jolly rancher or blow pop kind of apple or is it like apple juice?


----------



## ZECH (Aug 25, 2003)

No it is sweet, but taste like green apples!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 25, 2003)

sounds like that's the one i'll get next!  thanks


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> No it is sweet, but taste like green apples!


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Aug 26, 2003)

I just had a tast of the strawberry....I love the strawberry flavor the best more than the apple!!!!!

I have some cherry flavored Nectar but havent tried it yet. I was going to get the Carribean Cooler but Muscleshoppe.com was out of stock out of that flavor.

I am enjoying the taste of Strawberry Nectar...to me it taste more like a smoothy compared to the apple flavor.....yummy!!!


----------



## ZECH (Aug 27, 2003)

I need to try cherry and strawberry!


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 27, 2003)

Strawberry-kiwi absolutely rocks.  Reminds me of the Fruitopia drinks.


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 28, 2003)

last night i made a apple snow cone. 2 scoops of apple nectar with some shaved ice, it was awesome. going to order the other flavors soon.


----------



## gopro (Aug 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> last night i made a apple snow cone. 2 scoops of apple nectar with some shaved ice, it was awesome. going to order the other flavors soon.




Nice one Tank!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks big man!!!!


----------



## nikegurl (Aug 28, 2003)

the one bad thing about this stuff....i have a 5 lb container of vanilla (Optimum whey) that's nearlly full sitting on top of the refrigerator and i never want it anymore.  i just want to keep getting new nectar flavors.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 28, 2003)

Someone said they made protein popsicles with this stuff.  Was gonna try it but was wondering if freezing the protein will effect the quality.


----------



## JerrymeMorales (Aug 29, 2003)

I dont think freezing protein will affect the qaulity.

But I know one thing you should never do when it concerns whey protein is to heat it because it will denature the protein.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Aug 31, 2003)

We bought a container of the apple Nectar.  Damn that is some good stuff!!!  I notice though that the apple flavor creates a hell of a lot more foam than the cherry when I mix it in one of those plastic shake mixers.


----------



## ZECH (Aug 31, 2003)

I get the foam too. Let it sit a few minutes and then just swirl it gently and it will mostly mix with your solution.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Sep 4, 2003)

I also post on a baseball website and I have convinced a few people there to use Nectar.  They all LOVE it.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> We bought a container of the apple Nectar.  Damn that is some good stuff!!!  I notice though that the apple flavor creates a hell of a lot more foam than the cherry when I mix it in one of those plastic shake mixers.


just pretend its foam from a cold beer!!!


----------



## Judo Player (Sep 30, 2003)

sounds like the taste is there but hows the protein itself...comparable to other top names out there?


----------



## derekisdman (Sep 30, 2003)

They use whey isolate which is the highest quality, no fat, no carbs, straight protein.


----------

